# Storm's "Out and About" piccies



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

Proof that huskies can run free.....and come back 

These are over the last four years, have tried to pick out the good ones and sort them youngest>oldest.

Some holiday ones thrown in for good measure.




























seen here with "Bramble"....storm's "off the lead" training partner


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics, especially the last one : D
x


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Brilliant pics, what a beautiful dog he is,


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

what beach is that andy????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cant be hunstanton!!!  full of sh*t.


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> what beach is that andy????


not sure, it's either Padstowe or Polzeath...I think..EDIT; actually I think it is on the beach between Rock and Polzeath in cornwall...

Taken Storm on a few holidays, he's great in the car and really loves the beaches.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

They are just wonderful, lovely to see him enjoying his holidays as much as you,


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks, I love taking him new places as he loves exploring and he's really good at coming back when I call him which is important when there are other people and dogs about.
He's been spoilt since day one, he's very lucky as are we to have him, we only live once so best to make the most of it imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> what beach is that andy????


where ever it is,it looks nice,i dont know why i dont have more holidays here


----------



## Laurel-Amy (Apr 13, 2008)

He's beautiful! Will have to post some pics of our bandit
my mum's Siberian husky.. who we was going to call storm =P hehe
but i love your photo's especially of storm in the snow!!


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

StormAndy said:


> not sure, it's either Padstowe or Polzeath...I think..EDIT; actually I think it is on the beach between Rock and Polzeath in cornwall...
> 
> Taken Storm on a few holidays, he's great in the car and really loves the beaches.


Yes I would say its in between rock and polzeath , great place north cornwall , well all the way round the cornish coast is lovely and great view 
Lovely pics and the dog is beautiful


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics like the one of him looking up the tree. a turly beautiful dog


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

fantastic pictures

storm is a real beauty


----------

